# Do you think we should be paying for this



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think so, when she first went missing maybe, but not now. :nonod:

BBC News - Madeleine McCann: Met police to take on investigation


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

yes i think we should , the amount of pointless stuff government money gets spent on , someone somewhere knows what happened to her , her parents/family cant grieve until they know what happened


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes I think we should.

But I also think other missing kids shouldn't br given as much coverage too. Madeleine isn't the only missing British child


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes I do, if it were my child I would hope people would not question whether they should be paying or not. There are plenty of other things we should be objecting to paying out for but not a missing child


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally I think they should start with the parents!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Personally I think they should start with the parents!!!


I think they should as well.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I think they should as well.


Well that maybe a good idea, but how are they going to that if there is no money to fund an investigation? You don`t think it is right for public money to be spent on her disappearance but think her parents should be investigated, can`t see how that works myself to be honest.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Only if they are prepared to do it for every missing child.*


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

ofc we should be, we should be spending it on every single missing child. It doesn't become less important just because a few years have past 

I do agree about the parents though they definitely need investigated.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I don't think so, when she first went missing maybe, but not now. :nonod:
> 
> BBC News - Madeleine McCann: Met police to take on investigation


Where would you rather your money went if you had to choose?

Maddie's cause or an MP's living room wallpaper at £50 a roll?

Would you rather your money helped someone or helped to make someone look important?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Well that maybe a good idea, but how are they going to that if there is no money to fund an investigation? You don`t think it is right for public money to be spent on her disappearance but think her parents should be investigated, can`t see how that works myself to be honest.


They are going to spend the money on it anyway, so start with the parents.

I still think it far to later and a waste of money.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> They are going to spend the money on it anyway, so start with the parents.
> 
> *I still think it far to later and a waste of money.*


would you still feel that way if it was your family member or friend that went missing?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Only if they were doing this for every missing child. I understand that they have never gotten over the fact that their stupidity cost them their daughter but how many other children go missing and never get much coverage. After this long the odds aren't very high of finding her and who knows if she would even want to go back to them.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Lots of good comments here already. My pennith worth is that While I dont feel they should make a special case for Madeline McCann, missing children should remain a high priority for all concerned. As for remarking how long it is since she went missing, I agree that although the chances of finding her or finding out what happened are slim, all parents of missing children will agree that no amount of time is ever too late to investigate. 

Its a sad and sorry event, and I cannot help thinking that if the parents were not doctors that they would have been subject to a lot more scrutiny with regard to them leaving such young children without supervision - something that is against the law.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

If her family were from a council estate in Derby her parents would have been investigated more.

And even if her parents weren't involved it was pure neglect leaving 3 kids under 4 in an apartment in a foreign country on their own. And yes they are paying for their mistake.. but so is poor Madelaine . She's the innocent in all of this


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i think if they showed this much dedication to every missing child then yeh fine, the fact that it all revovles around this 1 poor little girl makes me so cross as we all know that other missing children do not get so much media coverage or as much attention from police.

mind you i think the whole thing stinks to high heaven and i dont doubt for one minute that the parents had something to do with it.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Ref what CM said ...

This is true, and I am positive the other children would be on the Child Protection register by now. Its not like its a child that was abducted in a shopping precinct from under the parents noses - they went out and left those children. It need not have happened. 

However, I am sure they are regretting their stupidity.

Of course there are people who have a different opinion of what might have happened, and who knows, perhaps that might be the driving force behind the latest investigation...


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree the investigation should take place now instead of later and that the money should be found for it. I also agree that the same should be done for all missing children and I think it is, least I've not heard of any that have not been investigated. The fact that it was done in Portugal is the reason why an investigation has had to wait until now anyway. Why countries cant put their differences aside when it comes to missing children beats me.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

nutty said:


> Ref what CM said ...
> 
> This is true, and I am positive the other children would be on the Child Protection register by now. Its not like its a child that was abducted in a shopping precinct from under the parents noses - they went out and left those children. It need not have happened.
> 
> ...


I know it isn't the nature of the thread, but the one thing that always stuck with me was why take Maddie and not the other children? I hope I'm wrong but I've always felt her parents have more to do with her disappearance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

Complete waste of money considering the money taken in donations that has been chucked at the Mccanns over the years


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> I know it isn't the nature of the thread, but the one thing that always stuck with me was why take Maddie and not the other children? I hope I'm wrong but I've always felt her parents have more to do with her disappearance.


dunno how to say this, but if her parents weren't involved, and it was organized then it would have been her age


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JeanGenie said:


> Complete waste of money considering the money taken in donations that has been chucked at the Mccanns over the years


*Trying to find any child can never be classed as a waste of money. But as i've said before, all missing children should be treated the same.*


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I know it isn't the nature of the thread, but the one thing that always stuck with me was why take Maddie and not the other children? I hope I'm wrong but I've always felt her parents have more to do with her disappearance.


I agree and wasn't it found that the kids had been given something to help them sleep? also wouldn't the other kids of screamed if someone broke in and tried to take their sister.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *Trying to find any child can never be classed as a waste of money. But as i've said before, all missing children should be treated the same.*


It is a complete waste of money when you look at the money already wasted in donations. Official accounts show 2 million pounds was taken in donations, money from that was used to pay their mortgage. Money was made available from the Madeleine fund for THEIR living expenses.

Yet these were people that held down good jobs, Gerry earning £75,000 per year.

All missing children should be treated the same, regardless of background I agree, these two however, make my stomach churn.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

I think if they hadn't been middle class doctors their treatment by the press and the police would have been very very different...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> I agree and wasn't it found that the kids had been given something to help them sleep? also wouldn't the other kids of screamed if someone broke in and tried to take their sister.


Plus the blood in the hire car and washing her cat. I mean it would have her smell on it, why wash it?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JeanGenie said:


> It is a complete waste of money when you look at the money already wasted in donations. Official accounts show 2 million pounds was taken in donations, money from that was used to pay their mortgage. Money was made available from the Madeleine fund for THEIR living expenses.
> 
> Yet these were people that held down good jobs, Gerry earning £75,000 per year.
> 
> All missing children should be treated the same, regardless of background I agree, these two however, make my stomach churn.


*Now i admit i don't know how much money was raised to find this poor child. But i still stand by what i said.
Do you have a link as to where the money was spent please?*


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

Details on where donation money went is here.

Madeleine's Fund

And a newspaper report, here.

Madeleine McCann: Find out how your donated money was spent - Mirror Online


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Plus the blood in the hire car and washing her cat. I mean it would have her smell on it, why wash it?


yea wasn't the blood in the boot  whatever happened to that poor little girl it was the parents fault and they have done nothing but milk it ever since, they make my skin crawl


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OK if the Met. had been involved from the start I say Yes, but after all this time I don't see what more they can done, that's why I say it's a waste of money.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> OK if the Met. had been involved from the start I say Yes, but after all this time I don't see what more they can done, that's why I say it's a waste of money.


*I never trusted the Portugal police from the start. Having said that, i don't trust ours either.
But i do believe our lot would have done a better job given the chance.*


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I never trusted the Portugal police from the start. Having said that, i don't trust ours either.
> But i do believe our lot would have done a better job given the chance.*


Maybe. Maybe not.

Look at Tia. Her body wad in the loft all along.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think it's a waste of money if that's the only way they can find out what has happened to Madeline. If it turns up who committed the crime then it's money well spent in my book, especially if she was kidnapped and they find her through the investigation, or if they find her parents did something awful to her, that many suspect they did and it helps the police prove it. But if nothing comes from it then it's just a waste of money.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

What isnt clear is whether the investigation is being prompted by the McCanns or by the Met.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

nutty said:


> What isnt clear is whether the investigation is being prompted by the McCanns or by the Met.


It was prompted, I believe after David Cameron asked the Met to look at things again.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't mean to be awful, but what chance has the girl got even if found and returned to her family.

If taken to order, than awful unimaginable things will have happened to her.She was taken at the age of three (if we go down the route she was taken) Won't remember her family, or speak English.

Yes she will get therapy, but as an abused child myself, the trauma never goes away.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

JeanGenie said:


> It was prompted, I believe after David Cameron asked the Met to look at things again.


*The bit that worries me about this is, Cameron and his wife forgot they left their child at a pub. WTF!*


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

every case is open until its solved


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Pixieandbow said:


> I think if they hadn't been middle class doctors their treatment by the press and the police would have been very very different...


most parents wouldnt have left kids alone to go out on the pop...

ill say it, others wouldnt......

when we had kids we had a responsible babysitter or we stayed in


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I don't mean to be awful, but what chance has the girl got even if found and returned to her family.
> 
> If taken to order, than awful unimaginable things will have happened to her.She was taken at the age of three (if we go down the route she was taken) Won't remember her family, or speak English.
> 
> Yes she will get therapy, but as an abused child myself, the trauma never goes away.


no matter what damage may have been done to her she still deserves to be found and have some justice, dead or alive.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

redroses2106 said:


> no matter what damage may have been done to her she still deserves to be found and have some justice, dead or alive.


Yes I never said she didn't. I'm just saying how bad her trauma and recovery will be


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

We can only hope (at best) that she was taken to order and ended up with a couple wanting a child, and is in a loving caring family home...


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i think the spanish government should pay our police to investigate.
because their police stuffed up the investigation in the first place.
i hope the weasley mcanns go to prison eventually.
lets hope and pray(lol) they are feeling very uneasy just now.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

noogsy said:


> i think the spanish government should pay our police to investigate.
> because their police stuffed up the investigation in the first place.
> i hope the weasley mcanns go to prison eventually.
> lets hope and pray(lol) they are feeling very uneasy just now.


Every time a kidnap case occurred this woman used to pop up, at first I had every sympathy for her, then she got irritating and now seems to make a living out of it...

Life goes on for Stephanie after kidnap | Mail Online


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

noogsy said:


> i think the *Spanish government* should pay our police to investigate.


why?

(it happened in Portugal)


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

noogsy said:


> i think the spanish government should pay our police to investigate.
> because their police stuffed up the investigation in the first place.
> *i hope the weasley mcanns go to prison eventually.
> lets hope and pray(lol) they are feeling very uneasy just now.*



That's a bit harsh when you don't know they had anything to do with it. If, as I believe, they had nothing to do with her disappearance (apart from leaving her that night) they deserve sympathy and every effort being put in to find their daughter, it's unimaginable what they must have been through over the last few years not knowing what has happened her


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

wind1 said:


> [/B]
> That's a bit harsh when you don't know they had anything to do with it. If, as I believe, they had nothing to do with her disappearance (apart from leaving her that night) they deserve sympathy and every effort being put in to find their daughter, it's unimaginable what they must have been through over the last few years not knowing what has happened her


and it would never have happened if they hadn't left her to have dinner. That they have to take responsibility for.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

True Cloversmum, but if they are innocent then you can bet they're probably beating themselves up for leaving their children that night.

Does anybody know if they are still a couple or have they split up?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> and it would never have happened if they hadn't left her to have dinner. That they have to take responsibility for.


Do you not think that has haunted them every day since and will for the rest of their lives?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

wind1 said:


> Do you not think that has haunted them every day since and will for the rest of their lives?


Yes I'm sure it has, but it still could all have been prevented. Common sense says you don't leave 3 young kids on their own in an apartment while you go to dinner. The only innocent person in all of this is poor Madeleine


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> Yes I'm sure it has, but it still could all have been prevented. Common sense says you don't leave 3 young kids on their own in an apartment while you go to dinner. The only innocent person in all of this is poor Madeleine


Yes it could have been prevented, they made a very bad decision that night but I still think they deserve sympathy and every little bit of help to find her


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

wind1 said:


> Yes it could have been prevented, they made a very bad decision that night but I still think they deserve sympathy and every little bit of help to find her


It wasn't just one night. The night before she went missing she was heard crying be other holiday makers, asking why no one had come


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

One would feel sympathy for their loss, true enough. However, one can also feel incredulity that they did leave such young children on their own. One might have expected more of them being doctors, but I guess that makes that a sweeping generalisation. They are living with their mistake. I dont know if the truth will ever be uncovered, but I hope so.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> It wasn't just one night. The night before she went missing she was heard crying be other holiday makers, asking why no one had come


Ok, they made a bad decision thinking it was ok to leave them however many nights. I still can only feel sympathy for them though, nobody can imagine how hard it is when you lose a child be it through death or disappearance unless they have experienced it.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

No, definitely not.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So, we, the taxpayer, are funding this new area of investigation, while the original "Find Madeline fund" is now an unofficial charity (a business/company), focussed around the return of Maddie and the investigation, apprehension and prosecution of her abductors, yet there's nothing in the report to say this company is helping fund the investigation. Not sure how I feel about that. Maybe it's a good thing because they're less biased if the parents themselves aren't funding the investigation, but on the flip side, that's what this whole company was allegedly set up to do. :sosp:

About Us: | findmadeleine.com

I'm all for the taxpayer's money being used to find missing children and returning them to their families, but if it's only this one little girl, it's a bit unfair. Not every parent who loses a child in this way have the experience or finances to start up and maintain a company. Cynic? Me?


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

nutty said:


> Lots of good comments here already. My pennith worth is that While I dont feel they should make a special case for Madeline McCann, missing children should remain a high priority for all concerned. As for remarking how long it is since she went missing, I agree that although the chances of finding her or finding out what happened are slim, all parents of missing children will agree that no amount of time is ever too late to investigate.
> 
> Its a sad and sorry event, and I cannot help thinking that if the parents were not doctors that they would have been subject to a lot more scrutiny with regard to them leaving such young children without supervision - something that is against the law.


Totally agree CM! Still wonder whether parents had something to do with her disappearance though.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*There was no excuse for them leaving their children. There was a baby sitting service available. So i have no sympathy for the parents.
I wonder what their other children will think of the situation when they are old enough to understand.*


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I think its a little late coming tbh, though do think we should fund investigations when kids go missing abroad.

 Its not acceptable here to leave young kids home alone so really don't know why you would you do it abroad, i was really surprised that doctors would do such a thing tbh. Still they paid a high price for that mistake.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read posts were people believe we shouldn't pay and people who believe we should pay "if it were mine..." Facts are those babies were left home alone, I can't get my head round that for a start.

However, I don't object to paying, what ever it takes, I would like to see Madeline safe and well, along with every child that goes missing.

I would like more funds available to find and stop these so called "rings". I know what I would like to do to these people but I can't write it on here.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *There was no excuse for them leaving their children. There was a baby sitting service available. So i have no sympathy for the parents.I wonder what their other children will think of the situation when they are old enough to understand.*


Really? Can you honestly say you have no sympathy for these people who have to live day in day out with goodness knows what thoughts running through their heads of what might have happened to their child. I am not defending the fact that they left them alone and yes it was a very, very stupid and irresponsible thing to do but they have to live with their guilt every day on top of their grief of losing a child


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

wind1 said:


> Really? Can you honestly say you have no sympathy for these people who have to live day in day out with goodness knows what thoughts running through their heads of what might have happened to their child. I am not defending the fact that they left them alone and yes it was a very, very stupid and irresponsible thing to do but they have to live with their guilt every day on top of their grief of losing a child


*Sorry but the only one i feel sorry for is Maddie. Any parent that leaves young children alone know the risks they are taking. These parents were prepared to take that risk, and now they are paying the price.
Not to mention the price their poor daughter has had to pay.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

wind1 said:


> Really? Can you honestly say you have no sympathy for these people who have to live day in day out with goodness knows what thoughts running through their heads of what might have happened to their child


yes, two educated clever professionals......us thick working class uneducated folk wouldnt let kids our our sight


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

If it had been me from a council estate I would have had my other 2 kids taken off me if I'd left them alone.

Apart from been taken, what if one of them had been sick and choked or something. As Janice said a baby sitting service was available


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll repeat once again I am not defending their actions, of course anything could have happened to them being left alone, and as I have pointed out a number of times I do believe what they did was very irresponsible and they have to live with that guilt. What I'm finding hard to understand from some of you is how you can honestly say you have no sympathy for them having lost a child and having to live with the fear of what may have happened to her.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

wind1 said:


> I'll repeat once again I am not defending their actions, of course anything could have happened to them being left alone, and as I have pointed out a number of times I do believe what they did was very irresponsible and they have to live with that guilt. What I'm finding hard to understand from some of you is how you can honestly say you have no sympathy for them having lost a child and having to live with the fear of what may have happened to her.


*I appreciate your not defending them. But these 2 people were doctors. They would have known the risks ( perhaps more than most) about leaving such young children alone.
The other 2 were very young. What if they had been sick in their sleep and choked to death? I could go on about the " what if'", but i won't.*


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

wind1 said:


> What I'm finding hard to understand from some of you is how you can honestly say you have no sympathy for them having lost a child and having to live with the fear of what may have happened to her.


No sympathy cos it could have so easily have been prevented.

I do however have lots of sympathy and concern for Madelaine and her two siblings


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I appreciate your not defending them. But these 2 people were doctors. They would have known the risks ( perhaps more than most) about leaving such young children alone.
> The other 2 were very young. What if they had been sick in their sleep and choked to death? I could go on about the " what if'", but i won't.*


I know all the what if's, I don't need them pointed out to me, I know they were educated doctors and would have known the risks, this is not the point I am arguing (I'm not even trying to argue actually) I just don't understand how any of you can say you have no sympathy, no matter what they did or anyone else in similar circumstances that have made mistakes or decisions that turned out tragically, I still feel sympathy for them.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

wind1 said:


> Really? Can you honestly say you have no sympathy for these people who have to live day in day out with goodness knows what thoughts running through their heads of what might have happened to their child. I am not defending the fact that they left them alone and yes it was a very, very stupid and irresponsible thing to do but they have to live with their guilt every day on top of their grief of losing a child


I'm inclined to agree, with Janice199 on this one, I'm surprised Social Services have allowed them to still have their other two girls tbh.

Initially I felt sure when all was revealed, we would find out that they were behind the incident. There were no signs of a break-in, a window was left open, can't remember if the door was locked or not, the children had been drugged to help them sleep "whatever" imo it was still abusing their position as doctors.

I have four children in total (maternal mother to one) I never lost one of them. That's not luck that's called looking after them properly, these children were pre-school, no excuse for losing one (which could easily have been all three).

As children get older they do wonder further afield for these parents who lose their child I have every sympathy for.

imo the McCann's incident was pure neglect and abuse on the part of the parents.

However it doesn't make it right that someone has kidnapped her.

It is Maddie my heart goes out to.


----------



## LiveLongAndProspurr (Jun 15, 2013)

If more money is being spent on this case than others i personally feel this is exceedingly unfair - after all, all missing children deserve the same dedication in finding them. Why is one case more deserving than others? In terms of coverage, again it isn't exactly fair if your missing child isn't in the news or not as much compared to Madeline but you could also argue that the McCann case has done a lot to revive interest in older cases or to ensure current ones maintain momentum (again dedication should be equal of course yet sadly this isn't always the case). It's a still a very sad, strange situation though - i hope the parents weren't involved and yet it seem's shocking to me that they would even leave their kids alone like that in the first place


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

new development in the Ben Needham case

Missing Ben Needham's mum calls for DNA test on blonde man - Parentdish UK


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If it had been anyone else it would have been handled very differently, look at how Shannon Matthew's parents were treated before it was found they staged it because they were working class compared to doctors. Anyone else who had left their small children alone and one had been abducted would have had social services investigating. I never got why they left the twins in daycare after she was abducted, if one child had gone missing I wouldn't want my other children away from me.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it is a difficult one, if I am honest... do I believe she deserves to have the money spent on her? Yes. Are there other children, who have more recently gone missing, that also deserve the money on their search? Probably, yes (I often how many children go missing that we don't hear about...)... She got a lot of publicity when she went missing, but (and I am sorry if this sounds harsh) she doesn't deserve it any more than any other little child who goes missing. 

I also cannot stand her parents. There is no doubt in mind that her parents would have had a far worse treatment if it wasn't for the fact they were doctors. My own opinion, is that they were involved. However, even if they weren't involved, they are still to blame. It is THEIR fault, no one elses. Who in their right mind leaves THREE young children alone in a hotel room while they happily go out for dinner while abroad! It is sheer stupidity, and for that, I will never have any sympathy for them (although, that is probably compounded because I am convinced they had something to do with her disappearance...). I don't think she will ever be found... and I don't think her parents need to know where she is, because I believe they already know.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

LiveLongAndProspurr said:


> If more money is being spent on this case than others i personally feel this is exceedingly unfair - after all, all missing children deserve the same dedication in finding them. Why is one case more deserving than others? In terms of coverage, again it isn't exactly fair if your missing child isn't in the news or not as much compared to Madeline but you could also argue that the McCann case has done a lot to revive interest in older cases or to ensure current ones maintain momentum (again dedication should be equal of course yet sadly this isn't always the case). It's a still a very sad, strange situation though - i hope the parents weren't involved and yet it seem's shocking to me that they would even leave their kids alone like that in the first place


You ask why there is more interest in this case than in other's - it smacks that funny hand shake club to me.

tbh if they find her and the people involved go to prison indefinitely that hopefully will long term save others from the same/similar plight. In this scenario I don't care what ever the reason is behind the interest in this case I just hope they find answers.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I dont understand why Madeline appears to be more important than all the other children that have gone missing over the years.
I dont understand why the parents havnt been charged with neglect, drugging their children, why havnt social services been involved. As doctors i'm sure they would have been the first to report any parent to social services for something far less serious.
I do feel their treatment is because they are doctors and feel it would have been very different if they had been a job that was seen to be less respectable(probably the wrong phrase to use)
Madeline is an innocent child with the misfortune to have selfish parents and shouldn't have to pay the price for that, i also think that every other missing child deserves to have the same amount of time and money put in to efforts to find them,she's no more deserving that the rest.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

wind1 said:


> I know all the what if's, I don't need them pointed out to me, I know they were educated doctors and would have known the risks, this is not the point I am arguing (I'm not even trying to argue actually) I just don't understand how any of you can say you have no sympathy, no matter what they did or anyone else in similar circumstances that have made mistakes or decisions that turned out tragically, I still feel sympathy for them.


Their decision, their guilt, their fault.

We all make mistakes but this was a deliberate and calculated decision to leave them alone, drugged and with a window open. Hello boys, your welcome to take them and they won't make a sound.

Why did they need a trust fund to keep mum at the resort. Could it be that they had financially hit rock bottom.

I hope I do stand corrected when the truth comes out until then I'm entitled to my opinion.

Whether they were involved or not doesn't alter the fact they were to blame imo.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

wind1 said:


> I'll repeat once again I am not defending their actions, of course anything could have happened to them being left alone, and as I have pointed out a number of times I do believe what they did was very irresponsible and they have to live with that guilt. What I'm finding hard to understand from some of you is how you can honestly say you have no sympathy for them having lost a child and having to live with the fear of what may have happened to her.


IF they aren't behind her disappearance in the first place, and IF they genuinely don't know where she is, then that would be the case, and yes, they will have to live with the guilt as well as the grief for the rest of their lives, but (and this is going to sound incredibly shallow and cynical) they've gained a heck of a lot from Maddie's disappearance, including fame and fortune, plus a company which has, in amongst its objectives, the financial support of the McCann family - and the McCanns themselves are directors of this company. The money coming from donations from the general public. See the link in my previous post for authenticity - I think you'll find it's the link to the site itself, but if the link doesn't work, Google _Find Madeline Fund_.

I will say this, it is intended that, upon the safe return of Maddie to her family, the McCanns/directors apparently intend to turn the company into an official charity to help return other children to their families - but if that's their intention all along, why in God's name don't they do that NOW?



Nicky10 said:


> If it had been anyone else it would have been handled very differently, look at how Shannon Matthew's parents were treated before it was found they staged it because they were working class compared to doctors. Anyone else who had left their small children alone and one had been abducted would have had social services investigating. I* never got why they left the twins in daycare after she was abducted, if one child had gone missing I wouldn't want my other children away from me*.


Well said. The bit in Bold was my immediate reaction when I heard that they'd left the twins in daycare, to go searching for Maddie. I wouldn't let any child of mine out of my sight if their sibling went missing. I put Max on his lead when Milly used to go off wandering, never mind tying a child to my apron strings, yet they were confident enough to let the twins go into daycare? :sosp:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> IF they aren't behind her disappearance in the first place, and IF they genuinely don't know where she is, then that would be the case, and yes, they will have to live with the guilt as well as the grief for the rest of their lives, but (and this is going to sound incredibly shallow and cynical) they've gained a heck of a lot from Maddie's disappearance, including fame and fortune, plus a company which has, in amongst its objectives, the financial support of the McCann family - and the McCanns themselves are directors of this company. The money coming from donations from the general public. See the link in my previous post for authenticity - I think you'll find it's the link to the site itself, but if the link doesn't work, Google _Find Madeline Fund_.
> 
> I will say this, it is intended that, upon the safe return of Maddie to her family, the McCanns/directors apparently intend to turn the company into an official charity to help return other children to their families - but if that's their intention all along, why in God's name don't they do that NOW?
> 
> Well said. The bit in Bold was my immediate reaction when I heard that they'd left the twins in daycare, to go searching for Maddie. I wouldn't let any child of mine out of my sight if their sibling went missing. I put Max on his lead when Milly used to go off wandering, never mind tying a child to my apron strings, yet they were confident enough to let the twins go into daycare? :sosp:


They knew they were safe in daycare, there was never an abduction.

If you had a child abducted, you wouldn't leave the siblings alone.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> They knew they were safe in daycare, there was never an abduction.
> 
> If you had a child abducted, you wouldn't leave the siblings alone.


That's what I was trying to get at.   It's all very suspicious to me. The actions of the parents immediately after the disappearance aren't what I'd consider the actions of a family who's just lost their eldest daughter.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> They knew they were safe in daycare, there was never an abduction.
> 
> *If you had a child abducted, you wouldn't leave the siblings alone.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> You could look at it from a different angle though, what if they were in such a bad way, emotionally and physically drained, not in a good state of mind to be caring for 2 demanding young children. It may be the twins were better off being kept in their normal (albeit on holiday) routine, somewhere away from the investigation. The parents would not be functioning normally which could unsettle and have a lasting effect on such young children.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

wind1 said:


> You could look at it from a different angle though, what if they were in such a bad way, emotionally and physically drained, not in a good state of mind to be caring for 2 demanding young children. It may be the twins were better off being kept in their normal (albeit on holiday) routine, somewhere away from the investigation. The parents would not be functioning normally which could unsettle and have a lasting effect on such young children.


I would not look at things like that and no other self respecting parent would either.

IF, your oldest child had been abducted by a complete stranger, you would not go on to leave your two younger children in the care of complete strangers, no matter how many CRB checks they had falling out their ears.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JeanGenie said:


> I would not look at things like that and no other self respecting parent would either.
> 
> IF, your oldest child had been abducted by a complete stranger, you would not go on to leave your two younger children in the care of complete strangers, no matter how many CRB checks they had falling out their ears.


You might not look at it like that but please don't assume everybody is the same. I am a parent and I honestly cannot say how I would react in this situation, whether I would put my other children into the hands of others to look after whilst I was dealing with a very difficult situation. What I do know is that in very stressful times people often cannot and do not behave in the normal way so their other children may be better off away from them for certain periods of time.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think as long as they do the same for any other child then I see no harm. I always found the parents a bit fishy, but I don't think they were involved.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

wind1 said:


> You might not look at it like that but please don't assume everybody is the same. I am a parent and I honestly cannot say how I would react in this situation, whether I would put my other children into the hands of others to look after whilst I was dealing with a very difficult situation. What I do know is that in very stressful times people often cannot and do not behave in the normal way so their other children may be better off away from them for certain periods of time.


I think it's 'safe' to assume if you had one child taken, your remaining children would not be moved from your sight.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JeanGenie said:


> I think it's 'safe' to assume if you had one child taken, your remaining children would not be moved from your sight.


Ok let's agree to disagree on this one because I would never assume anything of anyone, we all behave in different ways and in my opinion no-one can state which way is best


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Ok let's agree to disagree on this one because I would never assume anything of anyone, we all behave in different ways and in my opinion no-one can state which way is best


I don't assume anything.

It's a perfectly logical answer.

While your mindset may not be right, anyones first priority should always be their remaining children and what is best for them, not you, your husband or your feelings.

For all anyone knew, those remaining children could have been potential targets for another day.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JeanGenie said:


> I think it's 'safe' to assume if you had one child taken, your remaining children would not be moved from your sight.





JeanGenie said:


> I don't assume anything.It's a perfectly logical answer.
> 
> While your mindset may not be right, anyones first priority should always be their remaining children and what is best for them, not you, your husband or your feelings.
> 
> For all anyone knew, those remaining children could have been potential targets for another day.


??????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

wind1 said:


> ??????????


Let's put things another way then

If you had three pre school children, went on holiday, and the oldest one got taken, leaving you with the two younger ones, would you selfishly think of yourself and your husbands feelings, or, would you do your utmost best to protect your two younger ones in a foreign country?

As I do not honestly know anyone, who would NOT put their remaining children first, even if their mindset was not right.

Although, lets face it, their mindset was not right in the first place, leaving three pre school children sleeping in a room all on their own, while they were dining with friends

No sympathy from me for them either. My only sympathy is for that poor child.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> most parents wouldnt have left kids alone to go out on the pop...
> 
> ill say it, others wouldnt......
> 
> when we had kids we had a responsible babysitter or we stayed in


This is very true...and most parents wouldn't have given them something to help them sleep either.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dont begrudge the money or investigation to find Maddy - but I DO begrudge the fact that these irresponsible parents have had far more priviledge in a case for a missing child than any other family who have had children go missing ...that really does rile me  children have gone missing thru no fault of the parent and do not get half the money that these two have had ....and that I find very disturbing - obviously status and what you are in life DOES have an impact cos if they had been from a council estate on benefits ...well they would have been hung drawn and quartered!!! 

I still think they had something to do with her disappearance and IMO even if they didnt they are still 100% guilty of neglect and should have been dealt with far more severely.

I have absolutlely NO sympathy whatsoever with the parents ....they reaped what they sowed ....they put a night out with friends and partying before the needs of their THREE YOUNG children ...the only person I feel sorry for are Maddy for whatever horror she went or is going thru and her two young siblings who because of the stupidity of their parents will never know their elder sister.

So whilst I think money is no object in finding ANY child - I must admit it sticks in my throat that these two numbnuts are getting the lionshare!!!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JeanGenie said:


> Let's put things another way then
> 
> If you had three pre school children, went on holiday, and the oldest one got taken, leaving you with the two younger ones, would you selfishly think of yourself and your husbands feelings, or, would you do your utmost best to protect your two younger ones in a foreign country?
> 
> ...


If you read what I said properly you would see I am saying it may be for the good of the children, not selfishly thinking of mine and my husbands feelings. .



wind1 said:


> You might not look at it like that but please don't assume everybody is the same. I am a parent and I honestly cannot say how I would react in this situation, whether I would put my other children into the hands of others to look after whilst I was dealing with a very difficult situation. What I do know is that in very stressful times people often cannot and do not behave in the normal way so their other children may be better off away from them for certain periods of time.


And are the rolleyes really necessary, you're not really understanding what I am trying to get across and maybe I am not understanding where you are coming from but I have refrained from adding smilies. Maybe as I suggested earlier we should just agree to disagree and move on


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

wind1 said:


> If you read what I said properly you would see I am saying it may be for the good of the children, not selfishly thinking of mine and my husbands feelings. .
> 
> [/COLOR]
> And are the rolleyes really necessary, you're not really understanding what I am trying to get across and maybe I am not understanding where you are coming from but I have refrained from adding smilies. Maybe as I suggested earlier we should just agree to disagree and move on


I understand perfectly what you are saying

What I don't really understand is why on gods earth would someone not put their remaining children FIRST! What good would it have served any child, being placed with complete strangers after their sister went missing? None at all, only feelings of utter confusion!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes absolutely. Cannot think of a more worthwhile thing to spend money on, only wish all missing children had this amount of coverage though 

Still live in hope that they'll get a breakthrough someday .....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Another thing that got me at the time was Madeleines Mother every time we saw her she was carrying the same toy with her. I always thought it looked pre-planned for the right affect for the worlds press.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Another thing that got me at the time was Madeleines Mother every time we saw her she was carrying the same toy with her. I always thought it looked pre-planned for the right affect for the worlds press.


Well no you see that a lot with abducted children's parents one reminder of their child that they can keep close.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Well no you see that a lot with abducted children's parents one reminder of their child that they can keep close.


Not really.

I don't recall any other parent of an abducted child, doing the same.

It was all very 'staged'.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Another thing that got me at the time was Madeleines Mother every time we saw her she was carrying the same toy with her. I always thought it looked pre-planned for the right affect for the worlds press.


That's because it was Madeleine's special comforter cuddly toy. Bless her 

BUT I don't understand why Kate washed it though, something we will never understand !


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

willa said:


> That's because it was Madeleine's special comforter cuddly toy. Bless her
> 
> BUT I don't understand why Kate washed it though, something we will never understand !


Usually people wont wash an item because its the smell that brings so much comfort. I dont understand that either.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

skip said:


> Usually people wont wash an item because its the smell that brings so much comfort. I dont understand that either.


Also any DNA from a possible abductor could have been on it, unless of course they did tests on it, then returned it to Kate .

The Portuguese Police were absolute ****** . I really believe if it had happened in the UK, Madeleine would have been found by now, or atleast they would have had some breakthrough


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I don't think we should take this case further - not because I don't think Maddie is worth it - of course she is - but this is a trail which has long gone cold. There are a lot of missing children out there who have a better chance of being found. Spend the money looking for them.

TBH I get very angry over the Madeleine case. Her parents lost her because they couldn't be @rsed to get a baby-sitter, or to look after her themselves. They have had a huge investigation, and money has poured in from people whose hearts have been touched (and there has been more than one rumour about how that money has been mis-spent, though I wouldn't like to say whether they are true or not - rumours can be very destructive and aren't always accurate). 

How would you feel if your beautiful child was one of the 700 who disappeared on the same day as Madeleine?(average figures - 700 children/day disappear in the UK). And ALL you saw on the news was this one little girl? What about your precious baby?

I don't think Madeleine will ever be found alive (or at all TBH). I think that the money available should be used to search for other missing children - every one of them precious, every one of them suffering - but not all of them sweet little blonde children of articulate professional parents who are capable of fighting their corner for them. 

I also suspect (and God forgive me if I'm wrong) that her family's determination to blame the Spanish police and everybody bar themselves is a way of taking the heat off themselves.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I don't think so, when she first went missing maybe, but not now. :nonod:
> 
> BBC News - Madeleine McCann: Met police to take on investigation


No bloody way! the whole thing 'stinks'


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Even if they weren't directly involved with her disappearance it is their fault, I can't understand why anyone would leave such small children alone in a foreign country :001_unsure:. If they hadn't been who they were and they hadn't kicked up such a big fuss over it they would have been investigated by social services.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

hippymama said:


> yes i think we should , the amount of pointless stuff government money gets spent on , someone somewhere knows what happened to her , her parents/family cant grieve until they know what happened


The parents neglected that child! And are UNFIT parents if you want my opinion!
HAD they have been there then madeleine would still be here! BUT like so many others they put their own enjoyment first!

I will NEVER find sympathy for them!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

suzy93074 said:


> if they had been from a council estate on benefits ...well they would have been hung drawn and quartered!!!
> 
> I still think they had something to do with her disappearance and IMO even if they didnt they are still 100% guilty of neglect and should have been dealt with far more severely.
> 
> I have absolutlely NO sympathy whatsoever with the parents ....they reaped what they sowed ....they put a night out with friends and partying before the needs of their THREE YOUNG children ...the only person I feel sorry for are Maddy for whatever horror she went or is going thru and her two young siblings who because of the stupidity of their parents will never know their elder sister.


Hear, hear!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Even if they weren't directly involved with her disappearance it is their fault, I.


Spot On Nicky


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

wind1 said:


> Really? Can you honestly say you have no sympathy for these people who have to live day in day out with goodness knows what thoughts running through their heads of what might have happened to their child. I am not defending the fact that they left them alone and yes it was a very, very stupid and irresponsible thing to do but they have to live with their guilt every day on top of their grief of losing a child


And neither do I! IF this had been a child form a less privaliged background you'd ALL be baying for blood!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Yes I think we should.
> 
> But I also think other missing kids shouldn't br given as much coverage too. Madeleine isn't the only missing British child


I would begrudge EVERY penny spent!
BUT agree on the other children!
What about Ben?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Id hope two GP's on upto £100K each a year wouldnt need HMG to pay for their mistakes.... but I bet HMG end up paying the bill


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Personally I think they should start with the parents!!!


Me too, under hyponosis


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

3dogs2cats said:


> Well that maybe a good idea, but how are they going to that if there is no money to fund an investigation? You don`t think it is right for public money to be spent on her disappearance but think her parents should be investigated, can`t see how that works myself to be honest.


Sounds logical to me


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Where would you rather your money went if you had to choose?
> 
> Maddie's cause or an MP's living room wallpaper at £50 a roll?
> 
> Would you rather your money helped someone or helped to make someone look important?


Personally I'd like to see more police on the streets,


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> would you still feel that way if it was your family member or friend that went missing?


Depends on whether that person had put that child into a position that one HAS to question!

Seriously! think about it, they were only 'up the road' and take away the abduction but there are still hundreds of things in the home that would have put that child in danger!
THAT is why we have baby alarms! and we have to remember there were also two younger children in that apartment! Looking at the obvious - they COULD one of those children very easily choked!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

JeanGenie said:


> Complete waste of money considering the money taken in donations that has been chucked at the Mccanns over the years


And can you remind me where the book money went?
I swore I would never buy any of those books new. but picked one up from the RSPCA shop the other day for 50p


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No 

It could be spent on millions on other children who are missing not just one


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I feel so desperately sorry for her 2 younger siblings. 

They are having to grow up know their big sister is missing, and knowing their parents left them alone in a foreign country to go and dine.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lavenderb said:


> Where would you rather your money went if you had to choose?
> 
> Maddie's cause or an MP's living room wallpaper at £50 a roll?
> 
> Would you rather your money helped someone or helped to make someone look important?


Ouch! A bit below the belt - but you are right! (Not that MPs spend £50/roll o wallpaper - £250 more like!)

My objections are 
a) to long ago - evidence lost/destroyed/mislaid, witnesses no longer remember accurately - have gone over stuff so often that they don't know what is what anymore . . .

b) 700 children go missing EVERY DAY in the UK alone. This money would be much better used to find those whose trail hasn't gone cold.

In an ideal world, missing children would be a priority no matter how long ago they disappeared - but in an ideal world they wouldn't go missing .


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

DT said:


> And can you remind me where the book money went?
> I swore I would never buy any of those books new. but picked one up from the RSPCA shop the other day for 50p


It was supposed to fund the search for Madeleine, yet for some reason, it didn't.

If the truth be known, the book was just a ploy, to make money


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I can't stand the McCann's. They should be forced to eat and eat until they are sick - after all, evening meals take precedence above all else in their life.
Free baby sitting service? Nah, leave the BABIES to it, they'll be fine.....:thumbdown:


Where to start....? It would get '****' out on here!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

fierceabby said:


> I can't stand the McCann's. They should be forced to eat and eat until they are sick - after all, evening meals take precedence above all else in their life.
> Free baby sitting service? Nah, leave the BABIES to it, they'll be fine.....:thumbdown:
> 
> Where to start....? It would get '****' out on here!


Think we all have our theories of what exactly happened to Madelaine and as I have no intension of trashing this thread I shall keep mine to myself!

But either way and whoevers theory turns out to be correct fact is *neglect *played a major part!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

DT said:


> *neglect *played a major part!


I think that's the only thing we can say def happened.. they neglected their 3 young kids.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> I think that's the only thing we can say def happened.. they neglected their 3 young kids.


Exactly ! and then were able to profit from that by writing a book!!!!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Exactly ! and then were able to profit from that by writing a book!!!!


It's disgusting, it really is :nono:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> It's disgusting, it really is :nono:


I would never buy the book on principle - my sister did and said I could read it but I refused lol - the whole thing makes me uncomfortable - she is making money on her grief ....just does not sit right with me :blink:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Exactly ! and then were able to profit from that by writing a book!!!!


Not to mention the amount of police time that has been spent on it!
Our police forces are facing massive cutbacks yet they could raise the money to continue investigating maddy.

I said I wouldn't trash this thread with 'my' theories as that is unfair, but personally I believe it could be possible that maddy died in that apartment that night ! An accident definitely , but perhaps the mcanns could not risk 'substances' being found in maddys body that could suggest they had been abusing 'their' positions.

I know innocent until proven guilty all that blah blah blah but leaving their children displays they were guilty at the very least of aiding maddys abduction if that is what has really happened!

And I hate how the McCanns have continued to take the heat off themselves at every opportunity! for example the portuequese officer in charge!


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

DT said:


> And I hate how the McCanns have continued to take the heat off themselves at every opportunity! for example the portuequese officer in charge!


Oh yes - their treatment - the fact they haven't had their other kids put in care, or be nicked for neglect...... he is defo a 'shaky hands' man.

Karen Matthews - no shaky hands = 100% scumbag
McCanns - shaky hands = poor victims, throw cash at them and blame every f8888er else but them.

'Scuse me whilst I vomit.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Not to mention the amount of police time that has been spent on it!
> Our police forces are facing massive cutbacks yet they could raise the money to continue investigating maddy.
> 
> I said I wouldn't trash this thread with 'my' theories as that is unfair, but personally I believe it could be possible that maddy died in that apartment that night ! An accident definitely , but perhaps the mcanns could not risk 'substances' being found in maddys body that could suggest they had been abusing 'their' positions.
> ...


I agree DT - Ive always thought they were involved !!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Drugging their children surely they should have been struck off


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

skip said:


> Drugging their children surely they should have been struck off


outrageous really  - they were not investigated at all over here


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I agree DT - Ive always thought they were involved !!


Now we have a real problem Suzy

You and I [B*]agreeing* *

Getting alittle frequest aint it*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

skip said:


> Drugging their children surely they should have been struck off


Well with a body now one could disprove or prove

The twins were too young to need drugging anyway so nothing would have been found there,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> Now we have a real problem Suzy
> 
> You and I [B*]agreeing* *
> 
> Getting alittle frequest aint it*


*

:yikes::yikes:*


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

JeanGenie said:


> Not really.
> 
> I don't recall any other parent of an abducted child, doing the same.
> 
> It was all very 'staged'.


I can...Redirect Notice


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Flamingoes said:


> I can...Redirect Notice


Just read that link you posted and then read this Kate's Interviews


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> I can...Redirect Notice


A loopy mother, who staged her own daughters kidnap, pretty much carbon copying, everything Kate McCann did, just 8/9 months after Madeleine wen't missing, really isn't the same now is it?

Just wanted to add, a friend I went to school with lost her 5 year old brother in a tragic accident, his parents kept keepsakes after he passed away, yet I don't ever recall them carrying his favorite items around with them.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`m assuming the parents have problems coming to terms with the probable death of the child because there was no `closure` and also from the sense of guilt they must have.
I am very sorry that they lost their child - but feel they need to accept and move on.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am astounded at some of these 'quotes'.


JeanGenie said:


> A loopy mother, who staged her own daughters kidnap, pretty much carbon copying, everything Kate McCann did, just 8/9 months after Madeleine wen't missing, really isn't the same now is it?
> 
> Just wanted to add, a friend I went to school with lost her 5 year old brother in a tragic accident, his parents kept keepsakes after he passed away, yet I don't ever recall them carrying his favorite items around with them.


Can you not just accept that everybody is different and will behave in different ways when they have to deal with horrendous situations. Just because your friends parents didn't carry around a toy doesn't mean it is not right for anyone else to do it



ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`m assuming the parents have problems coming to terms with the probable death of the child because there was no `closure` and also from the sense of guilt they must have.
> I am very sorry that they lost their child - but feel they need to accept and move on.


Parents who have lost children be it through disappearance or death will probably never be able to accept and move on. Actually think it is very insensitive of you to state that


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

JeanGenie said:


> A loopy mother, who staged her own daughters kidnap, pretty much carbon copying, everything Kate McCann did, just 8/9 months after Madeleine wen't missing, really isn't the same now is it?
> 
> Just wanted to add, a friend I went to school with lost her 5 year old brother in a tragic accident, his parents kept keepsakes after he passed away, yet I don't ever recall them carrying his favorite items around with them.


I think you missed my point as you do seem to try to do on every thread I reply to you on so I shall cease and desist :lol:


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

skip said:


> Just read that link you posted and then read this Kate's Interviews


I'm still suspicious of them, sorry 

To the original question, I couldn't begrudge the money for finding any missing child but as has been said a fair few times, she seems to have so much more publicity and as someone else said, I wonder how many go missing that we don't hear of etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

wind1 said:


> I am astounded at some of these 'quotes'.
> Can you not just accept that everybody is different and will behave in different ways when they have to deal with horrendous situations. Just because your friends parents didn't carry around a toy doesn't mean it is not right for anyone else to do it.
> 
> Parents who have lost children be it through disappearance or death will probably never be able to accept and move on. Actually think it is very insensitive of you to state that


I can accept that, yes.

What I cannot accept is, why these people have never been made accountable for negligence. Negligent at leaving three pre school children alone in a room while they dined with friends, and cannot accept they didn't put their other two children first, before everyone and anything else after the event, despite what they were feeling, or going through.

Death is a totally different thing to disappearing without a trace. Even though DNA evidence was found in both their room, and the car they hired. Those two have been pulling the wool over peoples eye's for long enough, and eventually I hope they are charged with something.

The only victim in all this IS Madeleine, not them, even though they would have you believe so.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JeanGenie said:


> I can accept that, yes.What I cannot accept is, why these people have never been made accountable for negligence. Negligent at leaving three pre school children alone in a room while they dined with friends, and cannot accept they didn't put their other two children first, before everyone and anything else after the event, despite what they were feeling, or going through.
> 
> Death is a totally different thing to disappearing without a trace. Even though DNA evidence was found in both their room, and the car they hired. Those two have been pulling the wool over peoples eye's for long enough, and eventually I hope they are charged with something.
> 
> The only victim in all this IS Madeleine, not them, even though they would have you believe so.


Seems to me by your comments throughout this thread that everybody should behave in a certain set way, the way you believe is right and no one is going to sway you


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

DT said:


> I believe it could be possible that maddy died in that apartment that night ! An accident definitely , but perhaps the mcanns could not risk 'substances' being found in maddys body that could suggest they had been abusing 'their' positions.
> 
> This has always been my belief, too. In many ways I hope that is what happened, then at least that child isn't being passed from one abuser to another. I've always felt that the McCanns were more worried about themselves than anyone else - their children seemed to get in the way.
> 
> ...


Yeah - I always think they protest too much. Everyone is to blame bar themselves.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

And lets not forget they didnt just go out this one unfortunate night - they went out EVERY night of the holiday - Maddy had even said to her mummy a couple of days before that she didnt like waking up and there was no one there.....its absolutely inexcusable and abhorent that they continued to do so!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry i havent read the whole thread..

Yes we should be paying to find her...No she shouldnt be returned to her parents if shes ever found...imo the twins should have been taken into care after their neglect caused this mess!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Seems to me by your comments throughout this thread that everybody should behave in a certain set way, the way you believe is right and no one is going to sway you


I believe there is a right way to be a PROPER caring parent.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

harley bear said:


> Sorry i havent read the whole thread..
> 
> Yes we should be paying to find her...*No she shouldnt be returned to her parents if shes ever found*...imo the twins should have been taken into care after their neglect caused this mess!


I don't think anyone else mentioned that and I hadn't even considered that bit 

If she was found should she go back to them  sooo many variables to the answer I guess...part of me would say it's up to her (in the good version *and I hope it's this* that she was stolen by people who desperately wanted a child...vague hope I know) where would she stand if she wanted to stay with them :blink: Yet under those circusmtances she'd be too young to understand the whole thing fully...well thanks HB, you've ruined my chance of doing anything but pondering morality and politics tonight


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would say she's old enough to be given a choice and I don't know if she would want to go back to the parents that allowed her to be kidnapped for whatever hell she's in now. I hope even if they do find her they'll never take her back there. I don't think the twins will ever forgive them either.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> I don't think anyone else mentioned that and I hadn't even considered that bit
> 
> If she was found should she go back to them  sooo many variables to the answer I guess...part of me would say it's up to her (in the good version *and I hope it's this* that she was stolen by people who desperately wanted a child...vague hope I know) where would she stand if she wanted to stay with them :blink: Yet under those circusmtances she'd be too young to understand the whole thing fully...well thanks HB, you've ruined my chance of doing anything but pondering morality and politics tonight


Sorry 

You can bet she would be returned after seeing a Councillor and being in the care of SS for a while to assess her well being etc.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

wind1 said:


> Seems to me by your comments throughout this thread that everybody should behave in a certain set way, the way you believe is right and no one is going to sway you


Nor! in this instance me!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JeanGenie said:


> I believe there is a right way to be a PROPER caring parent.


Yes, so do I but I also accept that people have different ideas of what being a PROPER parent is. And before you start telling me all the things they did wrong again, I am not referring to the actual incident itself but the way they have behaved after she disappeared which you seem to be implying was not the way a PROPER parent should behave. How about when Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman disappeared? One set of parents were on tv being interviewed, the others declined, one set of parents wrote a book and are still in the news occassionally, the others have stayed quiet. Who, in your opinion, was behaving properly in that case?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Yes, so do I but I also accept that people have different ideas of what being a PROPER parent is. And before you start telling me all the things they did wrong again, I am not referring to the actual incident itself but the way they have behaved after she disappeared which you seem to be implying was not the way a PROPER parent should behave. How about when Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman disappeared? One set of parents were on tv being interviewed, the others declined, one set of parents wrote a book and are still in the news occassionally, the others have stayed quiet. Who, in your opinion, was behaving properly in that case?


Totally different circumstances, and crimes.

Those two poor girls were tortured and abused in the most despicable way, then one murdered in front of the other. I think those girls parents did incredibly well, considering.

Why should they have not spoken out? Why shouldn't they continue to do so?

As I said before, loosing a child in one of the worst ways imaginable, is totally different to vanishing without a trace, you cannot compare the two.

You seem to want to be able to justify, the McCanns strange behaviour, from the very start of the case, yet I cannot imagine why.

A little girl is missing, she's the victim, not them.

I could go on and on, with everything that was so wrong from the very start of the case, such as swanning off to Rome to meet the Pope, leaving their two remaining children behind.

Those are not the rational actions of a parent whose daughter was supposedly taken just weeks before.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

wind1 said:


> Yes, so do I but I also accept that people have different ideas of what being a PROPER parent is. And before you start telling me all the things they did wrong again, I am not referring to the actual incident itself but the way they have behaved after she disappeared which you seem to be implying was not the way a PROPER parent should behave. How about when Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman disappeared? One set of parents were on tv being interviewed, the others declined, one set of parents wrote a book and are still in the news occassionally, the others have stayed quiet. Who, in your opinion, was behaving properly in that case?


I agree that people react differently to grief and that there is no set standard as to how you deal with trauma/tragedy ....

The parents of Holly/Jessica I dont think you can put in the same context ....it was a horrific double murder - by an opportunistic killer - as parents they had done nothing that was questionable - the mccanns had deliberately IMO put their much younger children in harms way - they had PROVIDED the opportunity for an abductor (if thats what really happened) to study their routine for a number of days and to know when the children were alone ....as parents THEY made the mistake....

If you look through all of Kate Mccanns Interviews you can see a pattern of denial - she becomes an observer of what happened - she never actually associates herself with the incident - she never actually went out looking for her child - something I still to this day find hard to get my head round ....a lot of her and Gerrys behaviour was IMO questionable with regards to their reactions and actions ......does this behaviour mean they were not proper parents .....that is of course down to personal opinion ...but the facts are glaringly obvious - they neglected their children which resulted in one being taken from a hotel room whilst they ate and drank merrily elsewhere - that is not "proper" parent behaviour and that cannot be disputed really


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

JeanGenie said:


> Totally different circumstances, and crimes.
> 
> Those two poor girls were tortured and abused in the most despicable way, then one murdered in front of the other. I think those girls parents did incredibly well, considering.
> 
> ...


Ok, I feel as though I am now banging my head against a brick wall so will be dipping out after this post. You have completely misunderstood what I have been saying all the way through and as I have pointed out before I have probably misunderstood you too. I am not wanting to justify the McCanns behaviour, as I have stated many times, I'm just trying to point out that everyone is different in how they act/accept/deal with tragic circumstances. I don't believe there is a right or a wrong way to behave. You on the other hand seem to expect everybody to behave in the same way (as a PROPER parent should). Just because they carried around one of her toys and someone you know who lost a child didn't makes you question it, why? I used the Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman case as an example of how 2 sets of parents facing the same tragic circumstance, as each other, not to the McCanns, behaved totally differently. I was NOT comparing the 2 cases, nowhere have I made any comparisons nor have I said anyone should not have spoken out or continue to speak out. I have no doubt you will reply to this and AGAIN point out all the things they did wrong because you will have completely misunderstood me again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Ok, I feel as though I am now banging my head against a brick wall so will be dipping out after this post. You have completely misunderstood what I have been saying all the way through and as I have pointed out before I have probably misunderstood you too. I am not wanting to justify the McCanns behaviour, as I have stated many times, I'm just trying to point out that everyone is different in how they act/accept/deal with tragic circumstances. I don't believe there is a right or a wrong way to behave. You on the other hand seem to expect everybody to behave in the same way (as a PROPER parent should). Just because they carried around one of her toys and someone you know who lost a child didn't makes you question it, why? I used the Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman case as an example of how 2 sets of parents facing the same tragic circumstance, as each other, not to the McCanns, behaved totally differently. I was NOT comparing the 2 cases, nowhere have I made any comparisons nor have I said anyone should not have spoken out or continue to speak out. I have no doubt you will reply to this and AGAIN point out all the things they did wrong because you will have completely misunderstood me again.





wind1;;1063004662 said:


> *How about when Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman disappeared? One set of parents were on tv being interviewed, the others declined, one set of parents wrote a book and are still in the news occassionally, the others have stayed quiet.*


I don't misunderstand anything, I agree everyone reacts differently, for some reason these two just take the absolute pee.

The circumstances between Holly Wells & Jessica Chapman are totally different to the case of missing Madeleine, Holly & Jessica were murdered by a psychopath in the most horrific way. Yet, for some reason you view the two cases as completely the same. When in reality, they are not. Two children are dead, the other has been missing for 6 years.

Holly & Jessica's parents appealed on TV for their missing children as all parents of missing children do, as missing they were, as the days ticked by I am sure their wost fears were confirmed, even if they didn't want to think it. If one of them wrote a book, then fair do's it wasn't done so on the promise of 'leaving no stone unturned' followed by the employment of detectives, publicists, legal teams, psychic's and spin doctors which were funded by the Madeleine's fund. I'm sure as hell, they didn't get to speak to a former prime minister on the day those poor girls went missing, as always, it 'isn't what you know, it's who you know'  and IF the truth does eventually come out I think some people are in for a massive shock.

All people are saying is what IS so special about these two? What about Ben Needham, where is the help for his mother who has been tortured over the years, yet little help has actually been offered to her, she's rarely in the press some 20 years on. Yet, you cannot turn on the TV without seeing a photo of the McCanns or footage of them on the news. 
Where's Ben Needham's mothers team of detectives, publicists, legal team, psychic's and spin doctors? Where's her number for the PM to have a late night chat?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

wind1 said:


> Ok, I feel as though I am now banging my head against a brick wall so will be dipping out after this post. You have completely misunderstood what I have been saying all the way through and as I have pointed out before I have probably misunderstood you too. I am not wanting to justify the McCanns behaviour, as I have stated many times, I'm just trying to point out that everyone is different in how they act/accept/deal with tragic circumstances. I don't believe there is a right or a wrong way to behave. You on the other hand seem to expect everybody to behave in the same way (as a PROPER parent should). Just because they carried around one of her toys and someone you know who lost a child didn't makes you question it, why? *I used the Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman case as an example of how 2 sets of parents facing the same tragic circumstance, as each other, not to the McCanns, behaved totally differently*.* I was NOT comparing the 2 cases*, *nowhere have I made any comparisons nor have I said anyone should not have spoken out or continue to speak out.* I have no doubt you will reply to this and AGAIN point out all the things they did wrong because you will have completely misunderstood me again.





JeanGenie said:


> I don't misunderstand anything, I agree everyone reacts differently, for some reason these two just take the absolute pee.
> 
> The circumstances between Holly Wells & Jessica Chapman are totally different to the case of missing Madeleine, Holly & Jessica were murdered by a psychopath in the most horrific way. *Yet, for some reason you view the two cases as completely the same.* When in reality, they are not. Two children are dead, the other has been missing for 6 years.
> 
> ...


Sorry I know I said I'm dipping out but really? do you actually read my posts? Let me try again, I was comparing the Wells's to the Chapmans and asking you, who seems to know how everyone should behave, which parent you thought behaved properly as one was on the news speaking out and writing a book, the others were not. I was not saying either set of parents were right or wrong as neither was right or wrong, just dealing with it in different ways. I WAS NOT comparing the Wells's and Chapmans to the McCanns. 2 totally different cases yes I know. :mad2: I really am dipping out now because even I am getting bored of going over and over the same thing so goodness knows what it is like for anyone else having to read it. And yes I have now resorted to using smilies before you pull me up on that one as well


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Sorry I know I said I'm dipping out but really? do you actually read my posts? Let me try again, I was comparing the Wells's to the Chapmans and asking you, who seems to know how everyone should behave, which parent you thought behaved properly as one was on the news speaking out and writing a book, the others were not. I was not saying either set of parents were right or wrong as neither was right or wrong, just dealing with it in different ways. I WAS NOT comparing the Wells's and Chapmans to the McCanns. 2 totally different cases yes I know. :mad2: I really am dipping out now because even I am getting bored of going over and over the same thing so goodness knows what it is like for anyone else having to read it. And yes I have now resorted to using smilies before you pull me up on that one as well


I answered. The Well's and the Chapmans didn't do anything wrong, not even from the start to the very end of the case. Who cares if one wrote a book, one was on the news and the others weren't? It weren't done in such a way it made you question them as parents.

Now please excuse me, while I leave my 4 year old at home, while I go have tea with friends


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

wind1 said:


> Sorry I know I said I'm dipping out but really? do you actually read my posts? Let me try again, I was comparing the Wells's to the Chapmans and asking you, who seems to know how everyone should behave, which parent you thought behaved properly as one was on the news speaking out and writing a book, the others were not. I was not saying either set of parents were right or wrong as neither was right or wrong, just dealing with it in different ways. I WAS NOT comparing the Wells's and Chapmans to the McCanns. 2 totally different cases yes I know. :mad2: I really am dipping out now because even I am getting bored of going over and over the same thing so goodness knows what it is like for anyone else having to read it. And yes I have now resorted to using smilies before you pull me up on that one as well


Simply the MacCanns left 3 young kids to go and have dinner with friends. The Wells and Chapmans did nothing to create the situation, so it can't be compared


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

wind1 said:


> Ok, I feel as though I am now banging my head against a brick wall so will be dipping out after this post. You have completely misunderstood what I have been saying all the way through and as I have pointed out before I have probably misunderstood you too. I am not wanting to justify the McCanns behaviour, as I have stated many times, I'm just trying to point out that everyone is different in how they act/accept/deal with tragic circumstances. I don't believe there is a right or a wrong way to behave. You on the other hand seem to expect everybody to behave in the same way (as a PROPER parent should). Just because they carried around one of her toys and someone you know who lost a child didn't makes you question it, why? I used the Holly Wells and Jessica Chapman case as an example of how 2 sets of parents facing the same tragic circumstance, as each other, not to the McCanns, behaved totally differently. I was NOT comparing the 2 cases, nowhere have I made any comparisons nor have I said anyone should not have spoken out or continue to speak out. I have no doubt you will reply to this and AGAIN point out all the things they did wrong because you will have completely misunderstood me again.


Explain this then:



> So what did Mr Martin Grime's cadaver dog and blood-hound find?
> 
> According to the official police summary report released in July this year - and confirmed by video evidence of the dogs in action in Praia da Luz, widely available on the Internet - Eddie, the cadaver dog, found the 'smell of death' in the following places. We quote the exact words of the report:
> 
> ...


Source:
What Really Happened to Madeleine McCann? 60 reasons which suggest that she was not abducted

A bit long - in full, and I haven't time to go through the whole page yet.

Or are trained cadaver/bloodhound dogs not reliable, as the McCanns claim? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Explain this then:
> 
> Source:
> What Really Happened to Madeleine McCann? 60 reasons which suggest that she was not abducted
> ...


Skimmed the article, isn't nothing there having a quick browse I haven't read before.

Interesting to see, he at least agree's with me on something I've been saying all along.



> According to Dr Kate McCanns account, on seeing Madeleines bed empty, and the twins fast asleep in their cot, she rushed down to the Tapas bar crying Madeleines gone (or, according to other accounts, Theyve taken her).* In doing so, she left behind her twins - as she admitted herself - in an unlocked room, allegedly believing with absolute certainty that there was an abductor in the vicinity. She, her husband and her friends had mobile phones on them, so she could have easily summoned them to help her by mobile phone.* *She therefore exposed the twins to immediate potential risk of also being abducted, especially as she says was so utterly convinced that Madeleine had just been abducted.*
> 
> *Moreover, the McCanns continued to leave their twins at the Ocean Club crèche during the period immediately after Madeleine disappeared, preferring to spend time not with their two remaining children but, instead, visiting the Pope, the White House, and campaigning.* Parents whose child had truly been abducted by a stranger would be especially protective towards their other children and want to be close by their side as much as possible.**





> It is possible, for example, that if Madeleine had really been abducted, staff of the crèche, or those known to them, could have been responsible for - or implicated in - the abduction.* *As thousands of other parents have pointed out, any parent who was really distraught at the loss of a child after a genuine abduction would not have let their twins out of their sight; they would have clung to the precious two they had left in the world.*


Hmm, supposed to be their 'most precious things in the world'.....

I think, not.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Explain this then:
> 
> Source:
> What Really Happened to Madeleine McCann? 60 reasons which suggest that she was not abducted
> ...


What about the fridge though ? you forgot the bloody chiller!

Seriously! if you hired an apartment in another country and it broke would you bother to take it to the tip?
Would you???


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

DT said:


> What about the fridge though ? you forgot the bloody chiller!
> 
> Seriously! if you hired an apartment in another country and it broke would you bother to take it to the tip?
> Would you???


I remember that, the confession was on his blog at one stage, then it vanished without a trace


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

JeanGenie said:


> I remember that, the confession was on his blog at one stage, then it vanished without a trace


they (the mccanns) took it to the tip!
And what about the neighbour, the one who said she heard maddy crying everynight? BUT on the fatefull night she heard the crying and then SILENCE following a thud! was she lying?

Seriously! IF the fridge in your apartment conked out whilst on holiday would you take it to the tip?
Well would you?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

DT said:


> they (the mccanns) took it to the tip!
> And what about the neighbour, the one who said she heard maddy crying everynight? BUT on the fatefull night she heard the crying and then SILENCE following a thud! was she lying?
> 
> Seriously! IF the fridge in your apartment conked out whilst on holiday would you take it to the tip?
> Well would you?


I don't even know where the tip is in Derby never mind a foreign country


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> I answered. The Well's and the Chapmans didn't do anything wrong, not even from the start to the very end of the case. Who cares if one wrote a book, one was on the news and the others weren't? It weren't done in such a way it made you question them as parents.
> 
> *Now please excuse me, while I leave my 4 year old at home, while I go have tea with friends*


Don't forget to leave the window ajar, and the baby heavily drugged . . .


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

DT said:


> they (the mccanns) took it to the tip!
> And what about the neighbour, the one who said she heard maddy crying everynight? BUT on the fatefull night she heard the crying and then SILENCE following a thud! was she lying?
> 
> Seriously! IF the fridge in your apartment conked out whilst on holiday would you take it to the tip?
> Well would you?


No, I'd do what any other person would do, leave it and tell whoever I needed to.

I don't think the neighbour were lying. If you can manage to read an English version of the ''Truth of the Lie'' (which is interesting) I think that is the only plausible explanation regarding what really happened. 
You do actually feel a sense of sadness reading things from 'Gonçalo Amaral's' point of view and if I'm asked whose version of events I find believable, it would be his.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

wind1 said:


> Sorry I know I said I'm dipping out but really? do you actually read my posts? Let me try again, I was comparing the Wells's to the Chapmans and asking you, who seems to know how everyone should behave, which parent you thought behaved properly as one was on the news speaking out and writing a book, the others were not. I was not saying either set of parents were right or wrong as neither was right or wrong, just dealing with it in different ways. I WAS NOT comparing the Wells's and Chapmans to the McCanns. 2 totally different cases yes I know. :mad2: I really am dipping out now because even I am getting bored of going over and over the same thing so goodness knows what it is like for anyone else having to read it. And yes I have now resorted to using smilies before you pull me up on that one as well


I think I know what you mean - there is no 'right' or 'wrong' way to react, because shock affects people differently: some are frozen into inactivity; some become frantic and cannot settle even for a minute; some weep buckets; some bury their grief so deep it never gets a public airing. But at the same time, I think most of us can recognise when someone is in pain or suffering shock, even though they may react in a way we think is odd. The McCanns were different, somehow, I really think that many of us picked up on subliminal clues that we didn't consciously register - that there was a discordant note between their words and actions, and that this made us suspicious and uneasy, even though we couldn't put our finger on why.

There are other things that have been mentioned that most of us cannot understand (e.g. how could either of them let their other children out of their sight in the immediate aftermath), but most of our feeling is gut instinct - we don't need a psychologist or a cadaver dog to tell us that there is something not right here.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

JeanGenie said:


> Skimmed the article, isn't nothing there having a quick browse I haven't read before.
> 
> Interesting to see, he at least agree's with me on something I've been saying all along.
> 
> ...


My post was intended to _support _you, and _challenge _Wind1 (who yes, I know, said she was bowing out of the thread) so I wasn't suggesting you hadn't heard/read any of the article before. 

And tbh, if you've skimmed it, you've probably already read it more thoroughly than I have, because I didn't have time :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> My post was intended to _support _you, and _challenge _Wind1 (who yes, I know, said she was bowing out of the thread) so I wasn't suggesting you hadn't heard/read any of the article before.
> 
> And tbh, if you've skimmed it, you've probably already read it more thoroughly than I have, because I didn't have time :lol:


I know :thumbup1:

Just picked up on, how I feel and how many others do


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Seems they are looking into this again, new evidence I guess


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I just don't believe that if they were guilty they would keep drawing attention to themselves, unless they were completely arrogant.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I just don't believe that if they were guilty they would keep drawing attention to themselves, unless they were completely arrogant.


Reverse psychology


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DT said:


> What about the fridge though ? you forgot the bloody chiller!
> 
> Seriously! if you hired an apartment in another country and it broke would you bother to take it to the tip?
> Would you???


You what? I am coming to this late, and I have never followed the case at all, but are you trying to tell me that a hotel fridge broke down and the guests took it to the tip? In a foreign country? Without informing the hotel staff so they could get it repaired? And that people believe this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> You what? I am coming to this late, and I have never followed the case at all, but are you trying to tell me that a hotel fridge broke down and the guests took it to the tip? In a foreign country? Without informing the hotel staff so they could get it repaired? And that people believe this?


Yup.

Gerry admitted doing so on his own blog.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

How do they expect to solve this 6 years on.? I believe if the British Police had been involved from day 1 she would have been found by now.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

from what i heard today the UK cops have been on the case already for TWO years


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

JeanGenie said:


> Yup.
> 
> Gerry admitted doing so on his own blog.


Oh, come on - be fair! Which of us hasn't personally disposed of a faulty household appliance from our holiday villa, and just quietly replaced it using our own cash rather complaining and risk upsetting the tour company (you know how sensitive they are . . . ).


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

DT said:


> they (the mccanns) took it to the tip!
> And what about the neighbour, the one who said she heard maddy crying everynight? BUT on the fatefull night she heard the crying and then SILENCE following a thud! was she lying?
> 
> Seriously! IF the fridge in your apartment conked out whilst on holiday would you take it to the tip?
> Well would you?


but these are educated middle class people, doctors even, they know best

id like to see mum and dad prosecuted for leaving (THREE) under 16's with no babysitter in the apartment


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

willa said:


> How do they expect to solve this 6 years on.? I believe if the British Police had been involved from day 1 she would have been found by now.


I don't - because I don't think police incompetence has been the cause of the failure of the investigation - I think it's funny handshakes, closed ranks and friends in high places.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> but these are educated middle class people, doctors even, they know best
> 
> id like to see mum and dad prosecuted for leaving (THREE) under 16's with no babysitter in the apartment


*Why? this is our stupid law.*
The law doesnt say an age when you can leave a child on their own, but its an offence to leave a child alone if it places them at risk.

https://www.gov.uk/law-on-leaving-your-child-home-alone

*The law needs changing.*


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> but these are educated middle class people, doctors even, they know best
> 
> id like to see mum and dad prosecuted for leaving (THREE) under 16's with no babysitter in the apartment


Couldn't agree more, CB. If you or I had done this, our feet wouldn't have touched the ground - the police would have had us in clink the minutes our feet hit the tarmac when we came back - but these two, and their friends, have barely been questioned and have avoided all attempts to have pressure put on them to give answers about anything.

I don't know how they can live with themselves.

And the money they have had pouring in from all over the world - what about other missing children? Don't they matter?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Oh, come on - be fair! Which of us hasn't personally disposed of a faulty household appliance from our holiday villa, and just quietly replaced it using our own cash rather complaining and risk upsetting the tour company (you know how sensitive they are . . . ).


I most certainly haven't. I wouldn't take my own fridge down the tip without finding out if it could be mended first.



Colliebarmy said:


> but these are educated middle class people, doctors even, they know best
> 
> id like to see mum and dad prosecuted for leaving (THREE) under 16's with no babysitter in the apartment


The exact same thing happened with little Matthew Eapen in the US. Nobody even thought about the parents because they were doctors; must have been the nanny. Yet it turned out at the trial that the child had an old skull fracture and a partially healed wrist fracture that nobody even noticed.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

UK police launch Madeleine probe

British detectives have launched their own investigation into Madeleine McCann's disappearance and say they have "genuinely new" lines of inquiry and believe there is a chance she is alive.

Police from Scotland Yard have identified 38 people of interest including 12 UK nationals following a two-year review of evidence in the case. None of the 38 people identified are known to the McCanns.

Detective Chief Inspector Andy Redwood said his team has carried out new witness interviews and was in a "unique position" in analysing information from police in Portugal and the UK, as well as seven private detective firms, adding: "That has given us the ability to see this case with fresh eyes, and through that bring out new, genuinely new, lines of inquiry. And I'm hopeful when we pursue those lines of inquiry that we will be able to bring some sort of resolution.

"Whether we will be able to solve it is a different issue, but I hope that we will be able to have the ability to move the investigation on. I believe critically that this is an important moment for Madeleine. It is the culmination of that unique piece of work and it is a great opportunity which we intend to exploit to the full."
Let's hope they can solve this case once and for all.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I never knew about the fridge, I mean could it be more obvious!!

Having been reading further there is a statement from a friend who had holidayed with them many times before and it is very disturbing, especially about their friend.

The clean up afterwards too.

I have also been reading that he is a freemason, although the truth to that I do not know. However I have a relative who was part of the freemasons and, well...........


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Whatever did or did not happen to that child was the fault of her parents, no matter what. I would not leave three children that young in their own house, never mind in a strange and foreign hotel room. When will people grow up enough to realise that being a parent is about putting the children and their welfare before your own pleasures and wants. If you cannot do that you should not be a parent.

Sheer selfishness was the cause of that child's misfortune, whatever it was.


----------

